# Kompakt-MultifunktionsDrucker gesucht



## relgeitz (5. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 

Suche einen kompakten Multifunktionsdrucker (scannen, kopieren, drucken). Wichtig wäre mir halt Sparsamkeit beim Strom, bei der Farbe, und auch beim Platz  

Was wäre den besser Laser oder Tinte? 

Freue mich über jeden Tipp


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2011)

Naja, kommt aufs Budget an und darauf, wieviel Du druckst. 1 Cent billiger pro Seite nutzt ja nix, wenn sich das erst nach 3000 Seiten rentiert und Du nur 20 pro Monat druckst


----------



## Royma_kaay (6. März 2011)

Also Laser würde recht teuer kommen. Als Tintenstrahldrucker kann ich dir den Canon MP 560 empfehlen. Der kostet knapp 100 € hat eine gute Farbqualität, frisst die Tinten nicht und hat sogar eingebautes W-LAN.


----------



## fuzba (6. März 2011)

Schau Dir mal die Geräte von Brother an (Tinte). Sind meiner Meinung nach für den privaten Gebrauch sehr gut. Was ich noch Klasse finde, sind die Patronenpreise über Druckerzubehör. Somit entstehen auch keine allzu großen Folgekosten.


----------



## relgeitz (7. März 2011)

Also drucken würde ich nicht allzu viel, ja vll so 20-50 Seiten im Monat (Rechnung, meine Freundin was für die Uni ect.). Hab grad gelesen man sollte auch darauf achten, das Schwarz und Farbe getrennt ist, um Kosten zu sparen - gibt auch was wo man die Farben auch noch getrennt hat? 

@Royma-kaay: 
Schau ich mir auf jedenfall mal an, hat der auch normales LAN? Bin nicht so der WLAN-Fan... 

Ach ja bei Marken bin ich völlig offen, ist mir eigentlich ziemlich Wurst ob HP, Brother, Canon oder sonst was, so lange die Qualität und der Preis stimmt  Wichtig ist mir kompakt, ich hab zwar einen MFP von meinem Schwiegervater bekommen, aber der ist riesig, und passt nicht in meine kleine Studentenbude...

Preisgrenze sind so... hmm... 100 EUR

EDIT: 
Was haltet ihr von dem Epson? Der hätte sogar Duplex
http://www.alternate.at/html/produc...Stylus_SX525WD/486482/?tab=3&page=1#tabberBox 

Der HP wäre billiger, weil ohne Duplex (dachte erst Duplex wäre das mit den zwei Kammern bei der Tinte ) 
http://geizhals.at/a507988.html


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2011)

> gibt auch was wo man die Farben auch noch getrennt hat?



Ja gibt es, aber nur selten in Multifunktionsgeräten, die Drucker sind aber auch wesentlich teurer; dafür kann man die Farbei aber prinzipiell auch einzeln nachfüllen und spart überhaupt ordentlich bei den Druckkosten

Ein Beispiel wäre etwa dieser hier; er ist zwar schon relativ teuer, ob es auch billigere Modelle gibt hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht herausgefunden, da ich keine vernünftige Übersicht über die Patronentypen von Druckern kenne


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2011)

Also, so ab 90-100€ sind getrennte Patronen an sich Standard ^^

Sogar für 70€ gibt es schon einen: Epson Stylus SX218 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 


Den hier gab es bei Saturn für 100€: HP Officejet 6500A Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  hat auch getrennte Patronen. Weiß nicht, ob das Angebot noch gilt.


----------



## relgeitz (8. März 2011)

Der Epson Stylus schaut schon mal sehr gut aus, meine Freundin hat den Vorgänger... der ist zwar höllisch laut, kA wie das bei der neuen Serie aussieht, aber kompakt wäre auf jeden Fall. 

Ein Frage noch zum Anschluss, kann ich einen Drucker auch per USB an den Router hängen und im Netzwerk freigeben oder muss der per LAN/WLAN eingebunden werden? Hab einen Pirelli Telekom Router. Wäre praktisch mit PC, 2x Notebook, von mir aus auch PS3 direkt drucken zu können, ohne USB Stick, umstecken etc.


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2011)

> Ein Frage noch zum Anschluss, kann ich einen Drucker auch per USB an den Router hängen und im Netzwerk freigeben oder muss der per LAN/WLAN eingebunden werden?



Das hängt vom Router ab; mit deinem sollte es grundsätzlich möglich sein, ob die Scanfunktion dann aber noch funktioniert weiß ich nicht

-> tPirelli • Tipps & Tricks


----------



## fuddles (8. März 2011)

Also ich kann da den Canon MG5250 empfehlen. Der hat alle Funktionen. Ich bin damit zufrieden.
Canon PIXMA MG5250, Tinte (4502B006AA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Drucker hängt per Wlan am Router so kann ich von allen Geräten drauf zu greifen.
Fotos druckt er sauber ohne Rand. Einzig die lange Startphase stört etwas.


----------



## bushfeuer (17. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich such auch nen Multifunktionsdrucker fürs Studium. Der weiter oben empfohlene HP Officejet 6500A Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör sieht ziemlich gut aus. Allerdings habe ich in einer Rezension bei Amazon gelesen, dass es unter Win7 x64 massiv Treiberprobleme beim Scannen geben soll. Da ich Win7 x64 benutze, wär das nich so günstig für mich. Hat jemand von euch mit solchen Problemen bei diesem Drucker vllt schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------

